# $1500 Toro CCR2000



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

A single stage for the price of a large two stage, museum piece?? - this is just CRAZY.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Holy cow! That's nuts, I know suzuki engines are great but come on...$1500?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

post # 3000
for $1500 you could buy a couple of toro 721's and for $750 i'll sell you my ccr3000E


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> post # 3000


 Congratulations William.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

She must be smokin crack to ask that much. Maybe Toro will buy it back.


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Is it returnable?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

worth 500 at most, better than the new pos toros


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

wow...they even let you pick it up for free


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

And this is a dealer! Do they know something we don't know? 

Same sort of thing happened when Stihl discontinued their MS200T top handled arborist's chain saw. People were selling NOS machines for $1250+++, and in Canada I think that they were only $600 to $700 new. Same for the old 2 stroke commercial Lawnboy lawnmowers.

Will be interesting if anyone pays close to that amount.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Beside the ludicrous asking price, you have to admit it is like opening a time capsule box like it was lost in the postal system and ended magically there.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Grunt said:


> Congratulations William.


thanks grunt


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Who's up for a little Price Is Right? If the seller gets smart and lowers the starting bid to say $100, I'm guessing the final sale price will be $419. The wild card factor is the "Pick-Up Only" which really limits the scope of potential buyers.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> post # 3000
> for $1500 you could buy a couple of toro 721's and for $750 i'll sell you my ccr3000E


Congratulations William.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> post # 3000
> for $1500 you could buy a couple of toro 721's and for $750 i'll sell you my ccr3000E


 MAZEL TOV there BROTHER DETROIT.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I think they have been smoking way to many bananas if they think they will get price.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

a tweaker said:


> MUSEUM QUALITY !!!


It'll still be sitting there 5 days from now.


----------



## countryboymo (Oct 13, 2014)

For 1500 clams it should be free shipping good grief.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Ad says no questions have been asked. Actually I *did* ask a question aboiut the high starting price. They/he/she never bothered to answer. They must be some clowns.


----------

